# I don't expect anyone to remember but please help if you can.



## Boppity (Jan 22, 2011)

I remember having a game on the computer when I was a very small kid, it had 2d animation of a small animal (remembered as a yellow ant-eater but could have been anything) and you were supposed to basically take care of it, if you were cruel to it (dropping things on its head etc) it would shiver and shake whenever you loaded the game up, I don't think it was a CD game.

I know it's not a lot to go on but if anyone has any ideas I'd be grateful. I can't be entirely sure I didn't make it up.


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2011)

Tamagochi?


----------



## Boppity (Jan 22, 2011)

killer b said:


> Tamagochi?


 
Nooo it was definitely on the PC because I used to sneak into my Grandad's room to use his computer. It was in colour too.


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2011)

There was loads of similar stuff around for pcs around that time - my mate had a goldfish on his pc that you had to feed...


----------



## Boppity (Jan 22, 2011)

killer b said:


> There was loads of similar stuff around for pcs around that time - my mate had a goldfish on his pc that you had to feed...


 
This was a yellow ant-eater! No mere fish!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 24, 2011)

i had dogz  

part of this series  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petz

there is a whole list of em here
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Virtual_pets


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jan 25, 2011)

Sounds like the shovelware that gets released on Nintendo DS and Wii these days.


----------



## feyr (Jan 25, 2011)

this thread has made me want to play creatures. i used to love that game, even if it was always sad when one of your norns died from getting ill after eating deathcap or catching summat from one of those dirty pesky cave flies  

but as far as i remember it had no yellow anteaters in it though. sorry


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aardvark_(video_game)?wasRedirected=true

?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 25, 2011)

No idea why that image isn't loading.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 25, 2011)

Did *Monster in my pocket* have a PC game thing?

When was this Boppity?

80's  90's


----------

